# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  what tool - demo concrete ramp

## ajm

I need to remove a concrete ramp. its up to 30cm thick at the thickest part. jack hammer is the obvious choice I would think. what about a rotary hammer drill with a chisel point?

----------


## SabreOne

Don't think a rotary would have the power.  
I had a job at home to do last year, except it was a brick retaining wall with a concrete path on one side. Using a Jack Hammer we soon realised we weren't going to get through the concrete path. Ended up getting a little excavator in with a hydraulic Jackhammer, luckily as we found out the brick wall had bee backfilled with rubble and concrete slurry to be just over a foot deep. :Doh:

----------


## phild01

While you say it is up to 30cm thick, it might be a bit of an unknown.  What appears that thick may well just be the bit you see.  A rotary hammer will one day get it done and you might go through a few of the cheapies doing it.  I suspect a jackhammer could be the go.  A couple of hundred chinese ebay one will do.  An excavator does leave you with big pieces to deal with.  The jackhammer leaves manageable bits.  Concrete is easier than the rock I have to deal with.

----------


## barney118

Can always try making cuts with diamond blade and grinder then using a large crowbar once you get under it with a bar a sledge can do the rest.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CraigandKate

9" grinder with a diamond blade, a few mates, a couple of sledge hammers and a slab. You will have it sorted in no time!

----------


## phild01

> 9" grinder with a diamond blade, a few mates, a couple of sledge hammers and a slab. You will have it sorted in no time!

  ....and if it really is 30cm thick throughout :Cry:

----------


## cyclic

> ....and if it really is 30cm thick throughout

  You don't say just how much slab there is so if a lot of slab go for a rock breaker on a 4 or 6 tonne excavator. 
If you us a a combo (excavator and bobcat) the concrete will be loaded in the truck and taken away. 
All you should have to do is sweep the area clean, however, if the area is paved etc and you don't want the machines causing damage, then it is back to a compressed air jackhammer which, if you are not accustomed to using one, may knock you around a little or a lot depending how fit you are, as well as cost a few hundred dollars+.

----------


## ajm

cyclic, you are right. my apologies for not saying just how much of a lump of concrete I am dealing with. its an internal ramp between the front room in a shop and the back room. the old stairs were removed many years ago and the ramp built to enable to old owner to move mowers from the retail front of the store to the rear workshop. floor height difference is 50cm and the ramp extends out about 75cm and is 1m across. and its %^$&CHGJH hard.  
I have arranged for a jack hammer on saturday morning to do the job so thanks all who made a suggestion.

----------


## Tools

I'd go a combo of demo saw and jack hammer.  
Tools

----------

